
Software engineer is detained by U.S. Customs to prove that he’s an engineer - kimsk112
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/software-engineer-detained-several-hours-us-customs-given-fairchild
======
dsfyu404ed
This sort of BS has always been happening, just like the cops have always been
treating people like crap. It's only recently become fashionable to report on.

------
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13741746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13741746)

------
wapz
Back in 2013 my wife and I traveled to Victoria from Seattle and on the way
back the immigration officer took us in and 'interrogated' us because her
documentation was wrong. She was on a student visa that allowed re-entry but
we got married recently before 'voiding' the visa. They held us for 30 minutes
and kept telling us 'That's a lie. You told us a different story earlier.' We
never changed our stories (it was a very simple story. We went to Victoria for
2 nights and came back). She is Japanese and I'm an American. It was a
terrible experience and I can only imagine how badly it has amplified now with
our president's words.

------
known
Can you work in USA on B1/B2 visa?

------
bnolsen
He's not an engineer and likely can't prove it. In the US you need state
certification to be qualified as an engineer.

~~~
gumby
You need state certification to be a PE or licensed engineer, but in the US
very few engineers bother to get this qualification. Even where it is
required, usually the PE has to sign off (and take responsibility for!) the
work of others.

And while PE has certain advantages, like all such things it can also be a
racket. I remember when I was an undergrad, MIT planned to change its ME
(course 2) requirements. ASME said, "oh no you don't; if you don't require all
the courses we say the MIT degree won't qualify on its own for PE licensure."
And the Institute said "OK." I was not course 2 but I never heard that MIT's
degree was ever considered inadequate for PE.

